# T8 bulb issues.



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I installed two 8' 4 lamp t8 light fixtures in my polebarn a little over one year ago. This summer I noticed some of the bulbs were dim, so I figured its time to replace. Last week I purchased a box of 10 bulbs and have been replacing bulbs with no luck. After replacing all bulbs, one 8' section has one bulb that is faintly lit its entire length and the remaining bulbs are only faintly lit at one end. The second 8' section has two nicely lit bulbs and two faintly lit. Both sections run off the same 120v feed. I've pulled the lead apart and tried each section on its own power source with the same results. I'm not familiar with ballast, but I think they're both toast. Any suggestions before I run out and purchase 2 new ballast?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Sounds like bad ballasts. Not a big deal to replace. It would take me 30 minutes per fixture to do it. My electrician skills are minimal.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I would like to add, pole barn has been heated for 5 hours. Bulbs have a 30,000 hour rating.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

CHASINEYES said:


> I installed two 8' 4 lamp t8 light fixtures in my polebarn a little over one year ago. This summer I noticed some of the bulbs were dim, so I figured its time to replace. Last week I purchased a box of 10 bulbs and have been replacing bulbs with no luck. After replacing all bulbs, one 8' section has one bulb that is faintly lit its entire length and the remaining bulbs are only faintly lit at one end. The second 8' section has two nicely lit bulbs and two faintly lit. Both sections run off the same 120v feed. I've pulled the lead apart and tried each section on its own power source with the same results. I'm not familiar with ballast, but I think they're both toast. Any suggestions before I run out and purchase 2 new ballast?


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Ballast is gone you can order thru Grainger


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Box stores and hardware stores usually carry them. Not sure where your at but there's Standard Electric, Medler Electric and other wholesale stores that carry all electrical supplies

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Switch to LED


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Switch to LED


Thanks for the suggestion. I did some reading on the subject after seeing seeing your post. I'm not ready to make the switch. I found a nice write-up for anyone who may be interested in the subject.
http://www.premierltg.com/should-you-replace-your-t8-fluorescent-lamps-with-t8-led-tubes-2/


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I gave up on T-8's. I used to use them to light the work shop, but for some reason, they never survived a single winter. I think if you try to turn them on once or twice while cold, even marginally cold, the ballast is toast. I went through at least a half dozen fixtures. Went back to T-12's and no problems. When I moved the shop, I upgraded to banks of 100W equivalent CFL lights. Works great besides being dim when first turned on cold, but they never blow out. Slowly replacing those with LEDs as I find them on sale.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Josh R said:


> Box stores and hardware stores usually carry them. Not sure where your at but there's Standard Electric, Medler Electric and other wholesale stores that carry all electrical supplies
> 
> Pheasants and Walleyes


Found an electrical wholesaler east of lapeer on my way to HD. Never realized they were there, did a 180 when I seen the sign, Medler Electric. Picked up 2 ballast (16.44 ea.) and a box of wire nuts. Brand name of Phillips advance, forgot to look at the ballast before installing, but read online they're made in the USA, unlike the accupro that came with the fixtures, china. 

All lights are working well. Hopefully they can make it through winter. Ballast have a 0* start rating. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I gave up on T-8's. I used to use them to light the work shop, but for some reason, they never survived a single winter. I think if you try to turn them on once or twice while cold, even marginally cold, the ballast is toast. I went through at least a half dozen fixtures. Went back to T-12's and no problems. When I moved the shop, I upgraded to banks of 100W equivalent CFL lights. Works great besides being dim when first turned on cold, but they never blow out. Slowly replacing those with LEDs as I find them on sale.


I wanted to run 3 more sections down the other half, but don't want to deal with this ballast issue.. Already has three 8' sections in T12 there, but I think the ballast quit. Old units with the bad stuff in ballast. They worked when I moved in 3-4 years ago but slowly went out. I may check into CFL or led rather than these T8s. I looked at what was available in both after you posted. LEDs are pricey.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> Found an electrical wholesaler east of lapeer on my way to HD. Never realized they were there, did a 180 when I seen the sign, Medler Electric. Picked up 2 ballast (16.44 ea.) and a box of wire nuts. Brand name of Phillips advance, forgot to look at the ballast before installing, but read online they're made in the USA, unlike the accupro that came with the fixtures, china.
> 
> All lights are working well. Hopefully they can make it through winter. Ballast have a 0* start rating. Thanks all for your input.


Philips, advance and universal are good ballasts! 
We buy from Medler, not quite as much as standard Electric. Both excellent suppliers

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I gave up on T-8's. I used to use them to light the work shop, but for some reason, they never survived a single winter. I think if you try to turn them on once or twice while cold, even marginally cold, the ballast is toast. I went through at least a half dozen fixtures. Went back to T-12's and no problems. When I moved the shop, I upgraded to banks of 100W equivalent CFL lights. Works great besides being dim when first turned on cold, but they never blow out. Slowly replacing those with LEDs as I find them on sale.


Must've not had a good ballast/lamp combo, the good ones will easily start at 0° and last quite awhile. 
In the electrical trade we always say "t12 use twice the energy and produce half the light" over time that is. 
What ruins fluorescent lighting is turning them one and off without leaving them on for an hour or more. When I wire garages and barns I ask, will you come in to get something and leave really quick or stay in for awhile. Either way usually I'll convince them to put a few incandescent lamps throughout the place on a separate switch for quick in and out lighting and the fluorescent on a separate switch. 
LED had come along ways in the past couple years, price is getting decent also. Seen some 4 ft lights the same size as a 2 light 4'fluorescent at sams club in saginaw, $35. A buddy put a few in there shop, really bright and similar cost and 30-40,000 hours life. Now, will they hold up that long is to be determined! 
Josh

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Josh R said:


> Must've not had a good ballast/lamp combo, the good ones will easily start at 0° and last quite awhile.
> In the electrical trade we always say "t12 use twice the energy and produce half the light" over time that is.
> What ruins fluorescent lighting is turning them one and off without leaving them on for an hour or more. When I wire garages and barns I ask, will you come in to get something and leave really quick or stay in for awhile. Either way usually I'll convince them to put a few incandescent lamps throughout the place on a separate switch for quick in and out lighting and the fluorescent on a separate switch.
> LED had come along ways in the past couple years, price is getting decent also. Seen some 4 ft lights the same size as a 2 light 4'fluorescent at sams club in saginaw, $35. A buddy put a few in there shop, really bright and similar cost and 30-40,000 hours life. Now, will they hold up that long is to be determined!
> ...



Most likely cheap China crap. Just Home Depot run of the mill cheap fixtures. But even the T-12's were the same cheap fixtures. Most of my lighting needs are compact and can get away without tube lights. I've been picking up 100W equivalent screw in LED bulbs here and there for $4-5/ea on sale. Easy to find soft white 2700k bulbs now, but daylight 6500, which I need to work with, are hard to find cheap still, or even at all in high power LED in stores.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Check this out.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just got some 4ft'ers from Costco today. WOW WOW WOW goes right into your fixture. Pull the old floro out and pop right in. I even did one with one LED and one floro and it was still way brighter than 2 floros. Will be doing the garage when I get more.
Light output is 1700 lumens


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just got some 4ft'ers from Costco today. WOW WOW WOW goes right into your fixture. Pull the old floro out and pop right in. I even did one with one LED and one floro and it was still way brighter than 2 floros. Will be doing the garage when I get more.
> Light output is 1700 lumens


Did you have to disconnect the ballast like in the videos above?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

CHASINEYES said:


> Did you have to disconnect the ballast like in the videos above?


NO, simply take out the floro and pop in the LED. Works as if it is a floror.

Will be getting more for the 2 garages. When really cold old floros don't want to work.

I have bought other LED's (for the house) from the company that makes these and satisfied with all of them.


----------

